# 1950 Roadmaster Luxury Liner Tail light pack



## 50RMLL (May 30, 2017)

Hello everyone!  I am in the process of cleaning up my Grandfathers 1950 Roadmaster Luxury Liner. He won this bike in 1950 for winning a Soap Box Derby National. We are missing the rear light battery and bulb pack. Anyone able to help me find one. I live in Indianapolis. It's the small circle tail light style.


----------



## BLWNMNY (May 30, 2017)

That is very nice, you don't find them in that condition too often.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 1, 2017)

Badass bike..i have a repop front light for sale if anyone needs 1

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 50RMLL (Jun 3, 2017)

Just looking for the tail light battery pack. Thanks though.


----------



## Phattiremike (Jun 5, 2017)

Great story and a good looking bike!  Good luck.


----------



## 50RMLL (Jun 9, 2017)

I may have found one.


----------



## fxo550 (Jun 9, 2017)

Heres the one



Sent from my LGMS210 using Tapatalk


----------



## oskar (Jun 24, 2019)

[QUOTE = "FULLYLOADED, post: 736394, miembro: 74712"] Badass bike..i tengo una luz delantera de reemplazo para la venta si alguien necesita 1

Enviado desde mi SM-G935V usando Tapatalk [/ QUOTE]

Hola buenas noches ¿Todavía tienes la luz delantera? Si lo tienes, ¿cuánto cuesta? ¿me puedes mandar una foto? Gracias


----------

